# Lost manuals



## callbo (Jan 3, 2013)

Hi - I am new to this forum. Annoyingly it appears I have lost all of my manuals / instructions for my 1996 Elddis Autoquest 320d motorhome. 
Does anyone have a pdf that they could send me please ?


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

This is a big ask but you could try for an Eldis or Autoquest Owners Club for help with the van.
The big ask is all of the other pieces of paperwork ....instructions, agents etc. This you may need to do item by item searching Google for the appropriate manuals.

Good luck!
Alan


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

There are a number of manuals in the downloads section of this site. I personally uploaded all the manuals that came with my 1996 Autohomes Wanderer. Essentially the vehicle is an Elddis so much of the stuff fitted may well be the same.

I do seem to remember though that I was half way through uploading when I realised I had put them in a section other than 'Manuals' but they are there somewhere.

JohnW


----------



## callbo (Jan 3, 2013)

Thanks for your help folks. I am so annoyed to have lost this stuff. There was so much of it.


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

callbo said:


> Thanks for your help folks. I am so annoyed to have lost this stuff. There was so much of it.


Good to see your reply but did you get all the information you wanted or are you still looking for it.


----------



## callbo (Jan 3, 2013)

As a start I have posted on the Elddis owners club forum as suggested by Alan earlier. And I looked on the manuals selection of the downloads area. But no - I haven't yet found them and and yes - I am still looking!

Thanks for your interest!


----------



## callbo (Jan 3, 2013)

Thanks to Wizzo. I just found the manual for the Autohomes vehicle that he uploaded. As he said its the same as the Autoquest. Perfect.


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

callbo said:


> Thanks to Wizzo. I just found the manual for the Autohomes vehicle that he uploaded. As he said its the same as the Autoquest. Perfect.


Good news.
Glad to know you've found what you needed.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi and welcome, if you need info on the various appliances, loo, oven etc just list them with model numbers and you'll have all the info you need very quickly.


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Hi and welcome, if you need info on the various appliances, loo, oven etc just list them with model numbers and you'll have all the info you need very quickly.


Glad you found the manual Calbo. The other manuals for fire, loo, water heater, control panel etc are all there too. I don't know but suspect the Wanderer and your Autoquest were pretty much the same model.

There is/was also a very complete owners blog on the internet where he has detailed repairs and works to his Wanderer. I do not have a link for it at the moment but search for "our wanderer".

JohnW


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Wizzo said:


> Kev_n_Liz said:
> 
> 
> > Hi and welcome, if you need info on the various appliances, loo, oven etc just list them with model numbers and you'll have all the info you need very quickly.
> ...


Link to "Our Wanderer" site


----------

